# Bullseye.



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Local utility contractor. :thumbsup:

Bored (actually, drilled, I think) a conduit with 4 kv conductors. (Not yet energized, thank God). The job was done about 2 months ago. Its an older guy, lives by himself. 

Got it open the night before, and had my guys, the backhoe, and the shovels in the driveway before I called in the markout. :yes:

The first markout guy shows up, and starts his stuff. I got a green dot on the ground. As he heads right for it, with his red paint, He asks where we are digging. I show him my green dot. He says "Uh, I gotta call my boss":laughing:

I said "I know"

So, all the bosses show up, and call the sub who drilled it. He says that he will send over guys to fix it. I told him to tell the sub to bring me a check, cause were getting paid whether we do it or not:yes: He explains that we were already there, with a machine. The sub finally says ok, so we got to work. 

(They tried that crap the last time, and it was a big argument, them wanting to do the repair and all. Made sure there was no argument this time:whistling2

They got lucky with that water service!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So did he bring you out a check or do you have to bill him ?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Customer paid me. They will reimburse them.

I learned that lesson the hard way, too.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup smart move...... some times the chasing for your money takes longer than the job itself


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have nice pretty pictures but a couple months back we had a call to run a camera for another plumber to find out why his 3/4" cable was binding up so bad. Found a 1" plastic high pressure gas line bored through the 6" cleanout.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> I don't have nice pretty pictures but a couple months back we had a call to run a camera for another plumber to find out why his 3/4" cable was binding up so bad. Found a 1" plastic high pressure gas line bored through the 6" cleanout.


That could have been REAL bad.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> That could have been REAL bad.


Tell me about it, from what a buddy of mine that works for the gas company here told me, the lines in the street can have up to 50 psi or more of gas at a time on the new high pressure they are bringing in.

Also forgot to mention the plumber that called us out there was chopping on that gas line for a while with 4" blades before he gave up ( thank god ) didn't get to see what kind of shape the line was in when they replaced it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A few years back there was a video posted on another forum of a house exploding. I believe it was in Ohio where a drain cleaner was trying to snake a main and all of a sudden nat. gas started blowing out of the clean out.

He got everyone out and the house exploded it was caught by a security cam on a nearby building.

Directional Boring cam make us money but it can get pretty scary too.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> A few years back there was a video posted on another forum of a house exploding. I believe it was in Ohio where a drain cleaner was trying to snake a main and all of a sudden nat. gas started blowing out of the clean out.
> 
> He got everyone out and the house exploded it was caught by a security cam on a nearby building.
> 
> Directional Boring cam make us money but it can get pretty scary too.


I dont know what the hell I would do in that situation, other than look for a new pair of pants....


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

2 no hubs, 2' of pipe...nothing to this silly game.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Please tell me you supported that conduit on either side of your repair? You think the extra tension from the conduit after you pushed it up over the top of your repair might have any effect? I've seen, on several occasions where no hubs and ferncos allowed huge offsets and even separations over time with nothing on them but dirt. 

Hope it holds up but I would have concreted both pipe joints and blocked the conduit on either side so that it was not in contact with the pipe at all.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Meh on the concrete............those are mission couplings, notice the solid stailess jacket they will not sag like a fernco or no hub band. :thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The original sewer was cast, and I made the repair with cast. 

I was concerned with the downward force of the conduit, that is why I used cast and missions. The drilled hole was about 2" larger than the conduit, so we had a little slack. . We lifted it ourselves, everyone else ( utility, sub, drilling contractor) left the site before we began. I did put 2 or 3 patio blocks under the conduit on to keep it off the sewer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work... last summer there was a crew rerouting some drainage ditches in town. One of the residents nearby had a plugged sewer. Ran the sewer tape out and ended up with 20 feet of it flopping around in the ditch outside. :laughing: black gold running down the hill.


----------

